# Anyone ever recover a large pan persons seat that has a riveted inner strip?



## oquinn (Jul 15, 2014)

I would like to learn more.


----------



## oquinn (Oct 3, 2014)

*I had to learn how to do it myself.*

And here is how I did it. Too much words and pics to do over but you can see it all here https://www.facebook.com/quinnsbikeshop


----------



## Duck (Oct 3, 2014)

There's (or used to be) an excellent vid on Youtube covering this- it was rather long, so it was in 3 parts, IIRC. I had it bookmarked in my last computer, but lost it all in The Great Crash of '10.


----------

